# Modifying Screen Resolution Help



## contraversy (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey, I just did a fresh install of FreeBSD 9.0 along with xorg and xfce4. Everything work perfectly, just that now I want to adjust the resolution since this laptop has a widescreen everything is kind of stretched. Do I need to adjust the xorg configuration file? Here is an output of my /var/log/X.org.log.

http://pastebin.com/kqi6sGtL


----------



## Beastie (Nov 27, 2012)

contraversy said:
			
		

> Do I need to adjust the xorg configuration file?


Probably, yes.

```
Section "Screen"
	[...]
	DefaultDepth  24
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
		Modes   "ABCDxEFGH"
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```
is how I usually set it.


----------



## contraversy (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply. When I copy that down as my /etc/xorg.conf startx quits with an error that No Screens Can Be Found. I also generated a configuration file with "X -configure" and added it there as well and got the same error.

Sorry if I am not much help at picking up the ball here and running with it :/

Here is my screen section:

```
Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 27, 2012)

Intel video requires the KMS driver in 9-STABLE or 9.1-RELEASE.  Otherwise only VESA is available.


----------



## contraversy (Nov 27, 2012)

wblock@: Should I rebuild the kernel and look for a KMS Module to enable? Or do I need to manually install the KMS driver?

*EDIT* I had already rebuilt the kernel adding VESA to it, so I could have a higher resolution console. But since I am using XFCE4 now I will go back to my default GENKERNEL and see if that helps.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 27, 2012)

See http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=187947&postcount=3 for a start.


----------



## contraversy (Nov 28, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> See http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=187947&postcount=3 for a start.



Hey, thanks a lot. I think that is really going to help me!


----------



## contraversy (Nov 28, 2012)

Ok when I follow the instructions on that link. It still doesn't work. X -configure doesn't see Intel it is still loading the VESA driver in the xorg.conf

pciconf shows this:
	
	



```
vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
    cap 05[90] = MSI supports 1 message 
    cap 01[d0] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 13[a4] = PCI Advanced Features: FLR TP
none0@pci0:0:22:0:	class=0x078000 card=0x1658103c chip=0x1c3a8086 rev=0x04
```

And I installed x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel, as well as adding KMS in /etc/make.conf

Either way, when I startx XFCE4 loads fine, I am just stuck with 1024x768 and it is stretched across this widescreen laptop, I need to load a widescreen friendly resolution! lol


*EDIT*
Since I rebuilt my world with KMS in the /etc/make.conf should I reinstall xorg with "make reinstall"?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 28, 2012)

The entries in /etc/make.conf cause some of the xorg ports to be built differently.  So yes, you do need to rebuild some, but just the xorg metaport won't do it.  I can think of several that need to be rebuilt, but don't know the exact list.  Searching in the forums here, particularly this thread, might help.


----------

